# 30er Jahre Look mit Photoshop



## The-God (10. März 2004)

Hi,

Weiß einer von euch wie ich sowas vom "Look" her mit Photoshop hinbekomme ?

Gruß


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

üngefähr so ? wenn das für dich ansprechend ist  poste ich Morgen mehr weil jetz >>>Fussball schaun.


----------



## The-God (10. März 2004)

Ja das gefällt mir sehr gut  Die Kratzer und den Staub kann man ja auch noch mit Filtern von dritt Anbieter irgendwie bewerkstelligen. Viel Spaß beim Fussball gucken ich werd mir das Spiel auch mal anschauen 

Gruß


----------



## Senfdose (10. März 2004)

nen nix mit Filtern von 3 Anbietern das kauen wire morgnen mit Ps durch!


----------



## The-God (10. März 2004)

ok


----------



## Senfdose (11. März 2004)

So los gehts!

1. mein Aussgangsbild 





2. Dann  gehe auf Bild>/ Einstellungen>/ Sättigung veringern so das das Bild in Schwarzweiss ist . Diese Ebene duplizieren wir jetz so das wir 2 Ebenen von unserem  Schwarzweiss Bild haben .




3.wähle die obere Ebene aus  dann auf  Bild>/ Einstellungen>/Umkehren so jetzt müsstest du ein Negativ von dem Bild sehen!




4.wir bleiben bei der oberen Ebene gehen auf die Ebeneinstellungen >>>> Farbig abwedeln. jetzt müsste die Ebene bzw. das Bild komplett Weiss sein!
5.so fast geschafft jetzt auf Filter >/Weichzeichnungsfilter>/ Gaußscher  Weichzeichner hier mit den Werten spielen wie es beliebt!




6.Dan gehen wir auf Bild>/ Modus >/ Graustufen die Ebenen nicht zusammenfügen!
7.wie gehabt bleiben wir bei der oberen Ebene dann auf Filter>/Störungsfilter>/Störung hinzufügen wie beliebt mit den Werten spielen





wie man einen grösseren Kratzer einbringt  >>>> mit Malwerkzeugen rumspielen


Hoffe es hatt geholfen und Tschüss


----------



## The-God (11. März 2004)

jop sieht genauso aus wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe  Wieso schreibste das nicht als Tutorial für tutorials.de ? Vielen Dank Senfdose !

Gruß


----------



## Senfdose (12. März 2004)

Ob das für ein Tutorial hier reichen würde kann ich nicht beurteilen!

naj Haupsache es hat geholfen


----------



## PEZ (13. März 2004)

...doch reicht (find ich zumindest)... Ich find das sehr gut. Kann ich auch gut gebrauchen. danke


----------



## stanleyB (13. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab hier noch ne nette Aktion rumliegen, die einen Effekt eines alten Fotos erzeugt. Sogar mit diesen Laengsstreifen, die die alten Super- und Hi-8 Kameras produzierten.

Original:





Nach der Aktion (Sepia):





Nach der Aktion (Graustufen):





Bei Interesse einfach schreien.
Gruesse,
stanleyB ;-)


----------



## WMasterK (13. März 2004)

Interesse!


----------



## stanleyB (13. März 2004)

Musste die Aktion nur kurz fuer deutsche Photoshops(6+) aufbereiten.
Viel Spass damit.

Gruesse,
stanleyB ;-)


----------



## Senfdose (13. März 2004)

Danke kann man immer mal gebrauchen !


----------



## stanleyB (14. März 2004)

Evtl. noch ne Aktion die interessieren koennte:

Neu:






Alt:






Aktion im Anhang.
Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------



## WMasterK (15. März 2004)

Vielen Dank! Das hat mir sehr bei meinem jetzigem Projekt weitergeholfen!

MfG WMK


----------



## Soundlab (16. März 2004)

Ich weiß nich ob ich mich zu blöd anstelle aber ich weiß nicht wie ich diese Aktion anwenden kann. Den Ordner habe ich ja nun schon gefunden, wo das reingehört. Nur wo finde ich die Aktion im Programm selber wieder?


----------



## stanleyB (16. März 2004)

http://graphics4all.de/basics_aktionen.php


----------

